# what states have hive beetles



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

HERES A 2005 MAP THAT SHOW WHERE THEY BEEN FOUND

http://ceris.purdue.edu/napis/pests/shb/imap/shball.html

[ January 15, 2006, 10:25 PM: Message edited by: TwT ]


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

HERES ANOTHER SITE, click survey under the picture on the left of the page and then click the state initials beside SHB, ill try to post both pages

http://ceris.purdue.edu/napis/pests/shb/

click the state initials to see maps http://ceris.purdue.edu/napis/maps/pstsurvey.html#shb


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

they both say there's no SHB in Mississippi or Louisiania yet.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I seriously doubt that there are no SHB in Missippi or LA. I'll let our friends in those states confirm or deny, but I can say from first hand experience that Virginia has had them since at least 2001 - perhaps earlier in other parts of the state.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

see them sites I posted dont work, astro says they have had them since 2001, the maps show none found in virginia, astro is right, get the info from beeks over there. my family lives in La. and keep bee's, they dont have them yet but dont know about other places over there.

[ January 15, 2006, 11:58 PM: Message edited by: TwT ]


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

SHB is a either a problem or a potential
problem in EVERY queen and package operation,
moreso in any operation in the Southeast.
Each should be able to either:
</font>
Confirm that they have been expected at
least once every year, and offer to produce
their certification as "SHB-free".</font>
Tell you the contact info for the last
inspector to certify them as SHB-free</font>
The system at work here is simple, so one can
operate independently of "trust". Many states
require producers to be certified, so they all
get themselves inspected. Those who don't get
themselves inspected can't ship bees to states
where a State Apiarist (or Dept of Ag)
requires such certification.

> Virginia has had them since at least 2001

Yeah, and they came in from guess where?
Packages from the Southeast sold to hobbyists
who were not forewarned to check for evidence
of SHB in the packages, likely because they
couldn't be bothered to attend any meetings!

Lucky for the rest of the state that Keith and
his crew were on the ball. Am I correct in
assuming that control measures are working?
If not, call Keith. If you have a problem
with the little suckers, he will help you
solve it. (One of the advantages of having
such a thing as a State Apiarist!)


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi everyone, Boy Jim I dont believe that at all. Number one they should not be in the packages to begin with and I think that would be the commerical mans fault. The commerical man is the one always in a big hurry and dont have enough time. (Which is very true) Most hobbyist and sideliners I know either have a mentor or do go to the beekeeper meetings. The big boys hauling bees to every part of the country is no help either. (But they need to make a living to) So really to throw the blame on the hobbyist I think is way off. (Just my opinion) Take care JJ


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

We've got `em in Maine. I got some in some nucs last year, and other reputable sources around here report an indigenous population of SHB in other parts of Maine.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I thought they were a tropical pest. An indigenous population in Maine? Ye gad! I'd still like to believe that the further north you travel the lower the level of infestation.

We've got 'em here....they were awful last season! I blamed it on the mild winter last year. If anyone has figured out a way to suppress them successfully and legally I want to hear about it. Dr Ellis at UGA is working on parasitic nematodes. I think I may attend the GA Beekeepers meeting this month and see how that is progressing.


----------



## amymcg (Jan 13, 2005)

An indigenous population in Maine? How far down are these beetles going in the ground during winter? Our frost line is 4 feet.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Its my understanding that the adults overwinter in the bee cluster. The longer and colder the winter, the fewer survive. They need warm soil when they reproduce....their larvae pupate in the soil. It is hard to imagine that the soil temps in Maine get warm enough, long enough for them to become a serious problem.


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

beemandan,

please give us an update once you find out more at the GA meeting


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

People from LA have posted in the past that they are dealing with SHB.

They have them in Michagan and Wisconsin. I'm sure they have them in Mississippi.

If we had more sandy soil, we'd probably have them established here in Nebraska, but it's all clay soil around here and the Sandhills are a long ways from the interstate. Let's face it there are bees moving all over the country all the time and SHB have shown they can live in the North.

But so far I haven't seen any here. I have seen some small beetles in another beekeepers hives which we took to Dr. Ellis and had them identified as a sap beetle.


----------



## SUKIE (Apr 4, 2002)

Don't kid yourself they are here in Nebraska also.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Studies show they completely shut down reproduction during the winter in the South up to about April. I don't think they will survive in the north due to climate and soil conditions. One place they have become problematic is in nice warm honey houses were cappings, supers and such are left unextracted or un processed for periods of time. They will explode (as wax moths will) at least into the larval stage and destroy equipment, wax and honey in supers.

AHBeetles are likely everywhere by this point, we will no more stop or stem the spread than we did varroa. If you believe all those inspected Southern Producers don't have small hive beetles I have a bridge in Brooklyn I'd sell you cheap. Beetles don't care about inspectors (nor to varroa or africanized hive beetles. I think the term they use is "Aparrently Free"

[ January 16, 2006, 09:43 AM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

I have had beetles for at least 2 years. I live in the soutwesternmost county in Alabama, 10 miles from the Mississippi state line. I know beekeepers in Louisiana that told me 4 years ago that they were having beetle problems.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> Number one they should not be in the packages to 
> begin with

That would be nice, but the view of the queen
and package boys is that they will "do the
best they can", not that they will devote
significant resources to assuring that they
are truly free of infestation.

> and I think that would be the commerical mans 
> fault.

A larger order of queens (or packages for the
few packages that are sold to commercial
operators) is EASIER to find evidence of SHB
within. In fact, there are zero "commercial"
beekeepers in the Norfolk/Suffolk VA area, the
specific area I was speaking of. Packages
are not economic for most commercial operations,
it is easier and cheaper to feed and split to
increase colony numbers. Yes, commercial
operations do buy packages, but the bulk of the
purchases are queens.

> The commerical man is the one always in a big 
> hurry and dont have enough time.

They do have the time to look at queens (and
packages) with a highly critical eye, as they
would have a bigger mess if they got some free
SHB with their queens. Imagine having an SHB
infestation when you had several thousand supers
in the warming room at every harvest.

Sure, the scenario of a migratory operator
leaving a trail of SHB infestations behind him
everywhere he deployed his hives (either for
pollination, a crop, or a wait) can happen, and
does happen. But places like Suffolk/Norfolk VA
are just a tad off the usual migratory routes
(50 miles from I-95!), nor would the area be a
good place to set up a holding yard.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

The maps are not even close to being correct. We have them in Pennsylvania. I have inspected hundreds of hives with them, and not one hive had shown signs of damage. Most of the commercial guys here just laugh if you mention any concern. They just do not pose a problem here.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

They don't show anywhere in my area on the map either(Ottawa County, MI), but I am quite positive that that is what I've seen a few of in my hives as well. Apparently beetles don't read maps too good. I haven't seen any damage.

Never bought a package and have only ordered 2 queens at a time. I'm not aware of any large (or small) scale pollination in the area (5 mi), or even many hives near by. 
I'll just have to see if there are any next year to know if they overwinter well.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Don't kid yourself they are here in Nebraska also.

I'm sure. But they don't seem to have gotten established, and so far I haven't seen them. I HAVE seen a small sap beetle that resembles them but no problems with them. I HAVE seen some debris beetles in the wax on the bottom that have the ping pong antennae, which I also to to Dr. Ellis and they were identified and were not SHB. But I'm sure they fly off of the migrating bees on I80 and they are bound to find some sandy soil somewhere.


----------



## Keith Malone (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi All,

I own Norlandbeekeepers;
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Norlandbeekeepers/
Some time back when this list was much more active than it is today a member lady wrote asking about wax moth larva being in her hive/hives. She posted pictures which are still there, very few members responded to her questions. after about a month or more a person in Florida posted telling the list that these larva were Small Hive Beetle Larva and not wax moth larva. I then searched the net and yes they were SHB larva. This lady was in Washington State, then about 2003 or 04, where still today it is not even on the map showing where small hive beetles have been found or sited. I would not put much credence in any up to date map showing where SHB has been found because the ones I have looked at do not show what I know from what has been posted on Norlands in the past. What states have hive beetles? God knows, SHB should be just about every where, even Alabama. We shall even have them in Alaska someday if they are not already here. Minor or major, when you have them they will be a problem to one degree or the other.


----------



## onlygoodSHBisdeadone (Sep 10, 2005)

Bjornbee---- Glad to hear our northern brothern find these little critters so ammusing. I only hope and pray they never have to find out what these pest can do in short order when they get half a chance. I know I found no joy in lossing 20% of my hives in one month.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

My bees did a pretty good job of corraling the few SHB they encountered. One hive had the most, and I'd find them under the screen on the bottom board along with larvae, or on top of the inner cover and occassionally hiding in an empty cell. That hive no longer has any signs of SHB.

I'm sure there are a few still hiding out in my apiary. I don't expect a problem with them, but I'd guess a weak hive could have real problems with SHB.


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Alabama is ate up with them!!They will kill a hive in less than a week!!The hives can keep them in check if it is strong,but if you split the wrong time of year(no flow,small flow)and with a small amount of bees you will lose them to shb.
Here are some pictures of a three day old split I did June 22,2005.The hive was loaded with bees,they were to raise their own queen but the shb took over the hive and this is what was left after three days..Not even enough time to try and raise one.
Heres the web site:
KingBeeApiary

They are everywhere!!The problem may not be with the packages.You may get beetle free packages and still get beetles a few weeks later.
I have read that they(larva) will travel over 20 feet to reach the ground so putting stuff under the hive to block them from the ground may not even work.I may be trying small water pans this year,the kind that go under water heaters to catch water overflows..
Anyone else have any suggestions?
Good luck!


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Kingbee, I have a fire aint nest under the front of all six of my hives, didnt put them there but guest from bees dieing they got a food supply, now the aint will climb up to the hive if im feeding sugar water, I spray the blocks on both ends and when they try to build in the back of the hives were i work, been ok so for, seen a few old dieing bee's fall from the hive and it didn't take 5 seconds and the aint were waiting for them, no SHB larva will make it out them hives. fight fire with fire


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I had several hives that the top of the inner cover had hundreds of the devils on it. At first I thought these were my worst infested hives. Then I started to wonder if I might have it backwards. My thinking is that some colonies may be better at sequestering the beetles into an area where they can't do any harm...like the top of an inner cover. It might be the hives where the beetles have more freedom that are really the problem.
In spite of seeing hundreds in some hives, I didn't have any colony losses or noticeable damage from them. My fear is that if we have another mild winter, as we seem to be, that next season is gonna be a mess.


----------



## loryb1 (Oct 11, 2005)

"My thinking is that some colonies may be better at sequestering the beetles into an area where they can't do any harm...like the top of an inner cover"

Please do not believe this. Dr. Jamie Ellis spoke to our beekeeping class on Jan 14, 2006 and advised us that the bees guarding behavior of the SHB occurs during day 18.6 of a bees life with the duration of the guarding behavior lasting 2.4 days. This correlates with the time that bees should be shifting from hive duties to foraging duties and according to his research it takes 1.6 bees to guard 1 small hive beetle. The SHB can subsist for 6 months in the "prison" situation existing on a honey only diet but with a less successful reproduction. I also had thought that as long as the bees were sequestering the beetles in a "safe environ" that there was not great harm to the hive. Dr. Ellis pointed out that the beetles affect brood area, the number of adult bees, pollen area, average flight activity in European bees, constantly reproducing at low levels even though the beekeeper may not witness it. He also stated the beetles reproduce most succesfully on honey/pollen comb and pollen comb. Their larvae are more able to pupate in moist soil.

Dr. Ellis was a very compelling speaker but even he admitted that he did not have a number for an economic threshold for the small hive beetle in a colony. My above comments are based upon my own notes from Dr. Ellis given at an Advanced Beekeeping Class at the Clay Co. Extension Office, Green Cove Springs FL January 14, 2006


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim Fischer,

I hadn't checked this topic in a while or I would have responded earlier. First, if you think that SHB are isolated to Suffolk/Norfolk, you're way off. I know that they are in Gloucester, VA as well where at least one commercial keeper operates. 

And your comment: "likely because they
couldn't be bothered to attend any meetings!
" is just pure hogwash - on many levels, but you're smart enough to know that. But, if that were true then perhaps you'd like to explain how an assistant to the Keith, the State Apiarist, was infected with SHB after they had been trained to identify and treat for SHB? Finding one SHB in a package of bees would be pretty difficult and that's all it takes for them to start. If its missed, a very high probability event, then they have a chance to get established. 

Why don't you come over to my house and I'll teach you a few things about SHB.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

loryb1, I haven't formed an opinion on the subject of sequestering, I'm only specuating. Regardless, I'd like to see an effective method to control them.
By the way, I'm planning to hear Dr Ellis next weekend (Jan 28)....so I'll be interested to see how their nematode treatment research is progressing.

[ January 22, 2006, 08:09 AM: Message edited by: beemandan ]


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{The commerical man is the one always in a big hurry and dont have enough time. (Which is very true}

This type of broad brush finger pointing is neither helpful nor accurate. Trying to suggest anyone can stop or often even control a natural insect infestation of pests is a travesty. Lets look at a few other pest infestations. Boll weevil, Gypsy moth, corn earworm, varroa, Africanized Honey Bee, Asian Longhorn beetle, Wax moths, locusts, you get the idea. 

JJ, do have any varroa in your hives? Ever see a small hive beetle in your hives? What about a wax moth in any hives or stored equipment? If the answer is no please share your industry defying secrets with those of us who have. If you have, in light of your post, I for one would appreciate an explaination of what seperates you from those "too busy" commercial Beeks who have a huge financial investment in being responsible, guys who you infer are acting neglectful. Guys like me!

[ January 22, 2006, 09:20 AM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Joel, I think you have taken what I said completely wrong. I was responding to Mr. Fischer, as to the blame on hobbist. I think its a problem for all of us, not just the hobbist or the big boys. To answer your question about mites, moths,and beetles yes I have them just like everyone else. Im not one of the few that dont have these problems. I have seen and been around enough beekeepers to know how hard of work and how busy everyone stays. Im sure a many hobbist makes mistakes just as the commerical man does. I know alot of hobbist that does go to there bee keeping meeting and also have commerical bee keepers as mentors. Take care JJ


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

JJ, I can't imagine how I would have taken what you wrote as wrong, it was pretty clear. I don't know how else one would take it. I don't have any ill feelings towards you about the post. I don't know how anyone would expect what's in a commercial operator's hives would be any different than what's in a hobbyists'. I haven't purchased a single package of bees in 10 yrs., I still have varroa, beetles and the same issues as everyone else.


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Joel, Like I said Joel I was responding to Mr. Fischers thread, And I will still say I dont believe it is the hobbist fault. I believe that the SHB has been taken by pollination and hauled to other states and the hobbist usually isnt doing all that much moving. I am not trying to throw anyone under the bus on this. It is the same with the mites, it started somewhere and now look. My answer is just as I have said about the mites, we all have the problem and if you dont you probably will sooner or later and we should work together. Take care JJ


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks JJ, That I agree with. Incidentally we try not to say "Mr. Fisher" as it makes his head swell and he can't get his bee veil on. 

[ January 22, 2006, 05:58 PM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> And I will still say I dont believe it is the 
> hobbist fault. I believe that the SHB has been 
> taken by pollination and hauled to other states 
> and the hobbist usually isnt doing all that much 
> moving.

Well, for the specific cases under discussion,
those in VA, Keith himself, the State Apiarist,
stated for the record that the infestations
in the Suffolk/Norfolk area started with a
specific shipment of packages from a specific
package supplier.

I dunno about the Glouster infestation, but if
there is a migratory beekeeper located there,
he likely picked them up when pollinating or
putting his hives on a crop. 

Regardless, I expect Keith and his crew to
keep the SHB east of Richmond, and not give
up the effort to keep them at least "under
control", and do their best to eradicate.

As for head swelling, I've been lucky enough
to never be stung so many times as to experience
actual swelling of the head. Got a swollen
cheek once for a few days from a sting,
looked like a Chipmunk.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I think the SHB is in much more areas than anyone is willing to claim. And I also expect and will bet, that much of the eradication efforts will fail. Most beekeeper in the north that have the shb know it does little damage. That will only compound the spread as many beekeepers are not actually doing anything about them anyways. I also feel the beetle in the south will always be there. Controlling is the best we can do in my mind. Eradication will not be effective in my opinion.

As JJ said, if you have them, learn to live with them. If you don't have them yet, get ready. You will see them soon.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

>Regardless, I expect Keith and his crew to keep the SHB east of Richmond,

Well, I certainly hope youre correct, however, with highest respects to Keith and his staff, I have serious doubts that containment is even remotely possible. Id strongly recommend keeping a sharp eye out for those little black critters with the ping-pong paddle antenna.


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Update on my hives,checked them and fed 2:1 with pollen patties today and guess what the first things were that was running around inside the hives...You bet SHB,that's with the temps rangeing from 30 at night to 70 during the day..Treated during the fall with everything reconmended,looked pretty empty of them by December but now they are back..
I run all plastic frames,do not have time to seal all those little voids in each frame so all I can do is keep em strong this year..Would really love to find something simple but effective to at least keep their numbers in check this year..I figure I lost 30 lbs. of honey last year because I had to treat with check-mite early summer (6 new hives)..
The only hive that does not seem at all bothered by them is one that's slighty hotter than the others,was thinking about requeening this one this fall but this may be the cure for the little devils.Seems the way nature is headed anyway with the AHB and SHB.
I just hope my 6 splits will be strong enough to deal with them..
Good luck.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I haven't really seen any relationship between aggressive hives and fewer SHB. I have noticed that NWC hives that are right next to my Italians seem to do significantly better in this respect. I rarely see SHB in my NWC hive, but I had a really nasty Italian hive that was full of SHB. However, I have heard this same SHB theory (aggressive == better) before. I'd like to hear what others have observed.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

In support of the agressive=better theory...I understand that AHB seem to keep the devils under control.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

I have noticed 1-2 dead beetles have fallen onto my SBB inserts over the last month or two. Is there a drop count number of beetles like varroa that is a red flag to do something? 

I saw my first ever beetle last summer and now it looks like there are some in every hive. guess I'll be ordering some traps.

Also I have heard these beetles are of a family that feed on rotting fruit in orchards. My hives are under some apple trees that have rotting fruit on the ground. I just can't seem to get around to harvesting them all in time. Is this bad?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are sap beetles that look a lot like SHB. It's possible it's SHB or it's possible it's a sap beetle. If they are living on the rotten fruit it sounds more like the sap beetles. You can always send some samples to Beltsville or your Apiary inspection people.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> You can always send some samples to Beltsville 
> or your Apiary inspection people.

Better yet, here's a mug shot of the slimy
little thing in its adult stage:
http://www.doacs.state.fl.us/pi/enpp/ento/images/aethinatumida.jpg

And here's a mug shot of the larval stage, not
that it looks very different from a wax moth larva
to me:
http://www.doacs.state.fl.us/pi/enpp/ento/images/aethinatumida3.jpg

And here is the now famous album cover I created
when Small Hive Beetles were being discussed
by a group of British Beekeepers.
http://www.bee-quick.com/the_beatles.jpg
I guess I should hint that the photo is 
of Abbey Road for those who might not know their 
_Beatles_ as well as they know their Beetles.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

looks pretty much just like that top one when you press down on its back. I was going to send some samples, but I collected samples 3 different times, and dropped them in the grass 3 seperate times. I'll take a jar next time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I know there have been some people who found beetles around here that look very much like the pictures of SHB beetles and they do like to get in and take some honey. They have the ping pong antennae and all. But the larvae of the SHB is a dead giveawy. The sap beetles will only steal a little honey. Otherwise if you don't see any larvae an expert opinion is always helpful.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Jim,

one of em's barefoot
what does it really mean man??









Dave


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Hmm, could be those Sap beetles comming from my apple trees. I moved these hives over to the trees last year and did not see beetles in the hives till then, of course I wasn't looking for them either. 3 years ago I lived somewhere else. I saw the first beetle last summer in a weak NUC that had a problem with wax moths. I'm sure it was was wax moth larvae and not SHB as I've had plenty trouble with wax moths in stored equipment. I found no SHB larvae. The beetle "seemed" to have a white dot centered on each wing segment. It was moving fast so I don't know if that is what I saw or not. The dead ones have no white dot.

Hopefully its sap beetles, I'll have to send a sample.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> one of em's barefoot
> what does it really mean man??

It means that the second one from
the left is dead, of course!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

About 20 years ago I went to a Paul McCartney concert. I was standing in line to enter and a younger couple were behind me talking. The girl asked the guy...referring to Paul Mc...she asked 'he used to play in a different band didn't he?'
I knew right then that I was getting old....and that was 20 years ago!


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

King Bee

Here is what to do if you find a hive with this mess adn beetles again. Put clorox in a spray bottle and spray the combs....will kill shb. Then wash out the comb with a sprayer(a garden hose will work but a large commercial sink sprayer with warm water will work better) YOu can use the comb without any problem> also spray teh larva on bottom board ect to eliminate them. I start 100's nucs every year in Florida i nbeetle heaven with two frames borrd and one frame honeya and have NEVER had a problem. I even started 60 last Oct 29 and wintered them with about 3-5 frames bees....no porblem. You cannot put the honey on the outside frame away from the bees...It must be ext to brood where bees can gard it. I wonder when you made you split did you leave the bees in the sme yard, could most of your bees driffted back to the parent hive leaving too few bees to care for the split. Seems to me something like this went wrong! Beetles ar alot like a wax moth...take advantage of weak colonies. Personally I woul dhave beetles than wax moth...at least I can clean and reuse the comb! Rick


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Sotty for the typos...I'm a beekeeper and nota good typist!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

TWT, I looked at the map you provided and the site at your next post and didn't find anything for NY. 

So, knowing that NY, has had SHB for years, has taken data on SHB for years and hasn't kept it a secret, I wonder how this data was compiled and why NAPIS doesn't know that NY has had SHB? 

I don't know that SHB has overwintered here. I'd be surprised if it hasn't. 

The first SHBs that I saw was here in NY in 1999 or 2000, in late October or early November. The beekeeper who showed them to us got them from a clustering colony of bees.

The beekeeper had a colony on the deck of his trailer, not on a bottom board. He lifted up one end of the hive and dropped it. And then immediately moved the hive to expose the bees, on the deck of the trailer. There amongst the bees on the deck were about 5 beetles, crawling around. I picked one up to look at it and while holding it in the palm of my hand , it flew away.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Like Trachael, Varroa, and AHb, they will soon be everywhere and it will be merely and issue of where control will be needed. My reading says Warm, soft sandy soil areas. everywhere else (most of the country) they will be like that car that drives down the seldom used dirt road in front of my house, an event of great interest for about 15 seconds as it runs by.


----------



## Will (Aug 3, 2002)

Suttonbeeman,
Wonder if you could spray the combs with something more benign than clorox?? Have you ever tried just soapy water to kill beetles and larvae??
Thanks,
Will


----------



## cochran500 (May 20, 2003)

Yes SHB is in MS. In the southern part of the state, so for they have not presented a lot of problems that I am aware of.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Have you ever tried just soapy water to kill beetles and larvae??

It sure kills bees.


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

>like that car that drives down the seldom used dirt road in front of my house, an event of great interest for about 15 seconds as it runs by.<

Consider yourself lucky, Joel. And let me know if you ever want to sell!


----------



## JP (Jul 10, 2005)

Shb are alive & well in Louisiana.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

>Alabama is ate up with them!!They will kill a hive in less than a week!!The hives can keep them in check if it is strong,but if you split the wrong time of year(no flow,small flow)and with a small amount of bees you will lose them to shb.
Here are some pictures of a three day old split I did June 22,2005.The hive was loaded with bees,they were to raise their own queen but the shb took over the hive and this is what was left after three days..Not even enough time to try and raise one.
Heres the web site:
KingBeeApiary

They are everywhere!!The problem may not be with the packages.You may get beetle free packages and still get beetles a few weeks later.
I have read that they(larva) will travel over 20 feet to reach the ground so putting stuff under the hive to block them from the ground may not even work.I may be trying small water pans this year,the kind that go under water heaters to catch water overflows..
Anyone else have any suggestions?
Good luck!
>

King bee, that is my experience exactly unfortunately, I just didn't really want to take pictures of the nightmare. The timing seems to be very crucial in terms of when to do splits otherwise they all end up just like that  

I think people just seeing a hive beetle or two in their hive up north isn't a problem at all. If you can make a split without it being completely overtaken in a week or two, then there's not a SHB problem.

edit: in regards to what the larvae look like an whether or not they look like wax moth larvae...you'll know...I've never seen one or two or three larvae here and there...it's all or nothing...you'll count them by the hundreds and thousands. Plus the wax moth larvae leave those little webby type trails deep inside the comb, while the SBH larvae leave slimy crap everywhere and are just disgusting.

[ March 20, 2006, 11:56 AM: Message edited by: Branman ]


----------

